

Ask HN: How do you meditate? - diggan

I've recently read a lot of different Ask HN to find tips how to be more productive and training the brain. Many tips include that you should meditate. Now I'm getting into it but wanted to ask you how do you meditate?
======
joelmaat
I use Neuro Programmer 3 to produce sound at the right frequency, then I sit
there listening to them. Everything becomes quiet, and when it's all over, my
mind is clear and peaceful.

------
kellros
I'd suggest you check out 'Mindful meditation'. Luminosity is a pretty fun way
to train your brain, other than that, you have to work on puzzles and work on
memory retention.

------
binarydreams
By closing eyes.

------
aw4y
LSD

